# Calf Manna and Minerals



## holliroewe (Feb 8, 2012)

Ive had 2 nubians for 2ish weeks now, and so far they haven't TOUCHED their minerals. I bought purina goat mineral. Is there a particular mineral they like better? Also what is calf manna used for in goats?
Thanks!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 8, 2012)

Are your goats male or female?  I don't like Purina Goat Mineral because the Cah ratio (should be 2:1 at least) is off and that will become a problem for male goats in the form of higher ratios of urinary calculi.

For just 2 goats you could go with MannaPro goat mineral.

I use Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8.

Keep in mind that your goats will eat what they need when they need it...but that they prefer fresh minerals.  So if they've been sitting for 2 weeks then you're gonna want to at least mix some fresh mineral with the old or dump what's out and put out fresh (just enough for a couple of days).

Calf Manna would be used to put body condition onto goats that are a little thin.


----------



## holliroewe (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, these are pregnant does. I can order manna pro from my feed store. I just thought maybe they hated purina


----------

